# California Weekly Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Tons FOB: 48,453 Last Week: 55,177 Last Year: 108,436
Tons Delivered: 22,605 Last Week: 29,705 Last Year: 42,875
Year to Date FOB: 545,005 Last Week: 496,552 Last Year: 828,420
YTD Delivered: 285,241 Last Week: 262,636 Last Year: 457,213

Northern California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 13,305 Tons Delivered: 8,455
Compared to last week, Premium and Supreme Alfalfa steady. Demand light and
supply light. Fair and Good Alfalfa steady to weak. Demand light and supply
moderate to heavy, due to second cutting not testing well and the volume of
rained on hay. Retail and stable hay steady in limited test. Demand moderate
and supply moderate with some 2008 crop still in barns. Producers finding out
second cutting not testing well this past week. Dairies really struggling as
milk prices continue to stay low, also having trouble getting financial help.
Keep hearing of concern about how many might end up going out this year.
Dairies not interested in buying much hay to build inventories.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
Escalon - Merced - Modesto - Turlock Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 3,615 150.00-170.00 153.07 248.00-270.00 259.32
Premium 1,240 140.00-153.00 146.94 248.00-253.00 251.68
Good 300 125.00-130.00 127.50 238.00-243.00 240.31
Fair 225 115.00-115.00 115.00
Beardless Wheat Domestic Cattle
Good 400 90.00-90.00 90.00 190.00-210.00 191.48
Oat Domestic Cattle
Good 100 95.00-95.00 95.00 190.00-210.00 193.24

Northern - Intermountain Areas FOB prices
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 175.00-175.00 175.00 230.00-230.00 230.00
Orchard Domestic Cattle
Fair 50 100.00-120.00 110.00
Orchard/Alfalfa Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 175.00-175.00 175.00

Sacramento Valley FOB prices
Alfalfa Cubes Domestic Cattle
Good 25 110.00-110.00 110.00
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 1,750 110.00-130.00 118.86 210.00-230.00 217.83
Premium 200 105.00-115.00 111.25 210.00-225.00 221.51
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 300 120.00-155.00 137.50 200.00-220.00 215.89
Good/Premium 175 110.00-115.00 111.43 200.00-200.00 200.00
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 100 105.00-110.00 107.50
Oat Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 75 120.00-120.00 120.00 190.00-200.00 198.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 220.00-220.00 220.00 220.00-225.00 222.50
Rice Straw Erosion control Small square, per bale
Good 150 2.00-2.00 2.00 2.50-2.50 2.50
Wheat Straw Retail/light<110 lb bales Small square, per bale
Premium 300 4.25-4.50 4.38 4.00-4.00 4.00

Central California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 18,005 Tons Delivered: 10,250
Compared to last week, Premium and Supreme Alfalfa steady. Demand light to
moderate and supply light. Fair and Good Alfalfa steady to weak, instances 5.00
lower. Demand light and supply moderate to heavy, due to second cutting not
testing well and rained on hay. Retail and stable hay steady in light test.
Demand light and supply moderate. Dairies still struggling to stay alive, with
milk prices still staying low and also due to limited amount of financial help.
Consequently dairies continue to buy hand to mouth and not interested in
building up inventories.

Tulare-Visalia-Hanford-Bakersfield Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 2,525 146.00-165.00 157.62 255.00-280.00 264.08
Premium 250 147.00-147.00 147.00 250.00-262.00 252.88
Good 4,025 125.00-145.00 135.53 235.00-258.00 245.67
Fair 1,375 121.00-130.00 124.33
Beardless Wheat Domestic Cattle
Good 50 108.00-108.00 108.00
Oat Domestic Cattle
Good 200 95.00-110.00 101.25 190.00-215.00 198.31

Western Fresno-Madera-Firebaugh FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 1,675 125.00-135.00 130.97 240.00-250.00 242.29
Premium/Supreme 700 126.00-126.00 126.00
Premium 1,450 122.00-125.00 122.66 240.00-240.00 240.00
Fair 750 100.00-100.00 100.00
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 100 110.00-110.00 110.00 220.00-220.00 220.00

Los Banos-Dos Palos-Merced FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 2,288 130.00-148.00 134.48 240.00-255.00 246.06
Premium 1,015 120.00-130.00 123.25 230.00-243.00 235.66
Beardless Wheat Domestic Cattle
Good 1,100 75.00-85.00 81.09 175.00-175.00 175.00
Oat Domestic Cattle
Good 100 80.00-80.00 80.00 165.00-175.00 168.33

Southern California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 17,143 Tons Delivered: 3,900
Compared to last week, Premium and Supreme Alfalfa steady in light test.
Demand moderate and supply light. Fair and Good Alfalfa steady. Demand light
and supply moderate to heavy, as more of the cuttings not testing that well.
Retail and Stable hay steady. Demand light to moderate and supply moderate.
Exporters still buying pretty heavy and prices steady. Hot temperatures cooled
off this week, but had some strong winds early that blew hay around and had a
few scattered rain showers, then humidity started to build, so losing some color
in the hay.

Blythe - Parker FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Premium 1,450 110.00-117.00 115.38 205.00-205.00 205.00
Good 700 110.00-112.00 110.29 200.00-205.00 201.15
Fair 1,500 88.00-88.00 88.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 550 130.00-140.00 136.59 210.00-220.00 217.50
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 50 115.00-120.00 117.50 190.00-190.00 190.00

Imperial Valley FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Premium 1,275 115.00-119.00 116.18 200.00-207.00 204.48
Premium-To-Store 1,100 115.00-125.00 115.91 210.00-220.00 215.70
Good/Premium  300 114.00-114.00 114.00
Good 1,050 105.00-110.00 105.48 195.00-203.00 198.99
Fair 75 90.00-90.00 90.00
Alfalfa Export
Premium 4,013 123.00-125.00 124.70 200.00-205.00 200.27
Good/Premium 500 105.00-105.00 105.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 430 140.00-140.00 140.00 215.00-225.00 217.07
Bermuda Retail/light<110 lb bales
Good/Premium 25 155.00-155.00 155.00
Bermuda Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 25 160.00-160.00 160.00
Bermuda Straw Domestic Cattle
Fair 150 52.00-52.00 52.00
Klein Grass Export
Premium 800 100.00-100.00 100.00 155.00-160.00 158.83

Other hay: 500 Tons:
Blythe - Parker:
Domestic Cattle Premium Alfalfa grassy 250 tons 115.00 FOB.
Imperial Valley:
Domestic Cattle Fair Alfalfa heavy grass 50 tons 65.00 FOB.
Domestic Cattle Premium-To-Store Alfalfa high moisture 200 tons 115.00 FOB.

Source - USDA Market News, Moses Lake, WA 509-765-3611


----------

